# Getting rid of spiders outdoors



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Lights attract flying insects. Flying insects attract spiders. Going to need to turn off the outdoor lights.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

They are just looking for a meal. The wife did find a Brown Recluse inside our home a month ago. She was even nice enough to send me a picture of the deceased party, after she killed it.


----------



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife wants the lights on, but she also wants the spiders gone. I want whatever my wife wants.

So, nothing to kill them or repel them?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

You can spray....but then they will just come back....

In the mean time you will have a lot more bugs.

Spiders are good...they eat bugs. Lots of bugs.

Learn to embrace them....just don't try to hug them...they don't like that too much.


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

I just had an exterminator out to our house for a different issue, and while she was here I asked specifically about spiders.
She explained that they are notoriously difficult to get rid of. They usually need to take a direct hit from whatever poison you use. Spraying a general area just isn't very effective. 
The most effective solution is to get rid of the food source, which would be difficult outside. Maybe you could put a bug zapper up nearby to get the flying bugs and make the area less attractive to spiders.


----------



## Ariadne (May 9, 2014)

Add a bat habitat?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

+1 on the bug zapper. Hang it somewhere where you don't mind having dead bugs fall.

I would also suggest using yellow bug lights rather than regular frosted or clear bulbs.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

right. yellow is better. Spiders outside? Almost impossible to get rid of 100%. The keep coming back. Dont waste your $$ on pest people. Or even chemicals. Spiders have a sense that warns them if "approaching " chemicals, unlike insects. They shy away, then come back. Also, they are 'dirtier" than insects, which makes them harder to kill- they do not clean themselves like insects, so they cant ingest poisons during the cleaning process- hence, they are harder to kill.


----------

